

Using Docker to Build Firefox - ksec
http://gregoryszorc.com/blog/2013/05/19/using-docker-to-build-firefox/

======
dhrp
A very cool usecase!

"Have a weird build failure like a segmentation fault in the compiler? Publish
the Docker image and have someone take a look! No need to take the builder
offline while someone SSH's into it. "

In particular this notion of using it for a build environment, and then being
able to share the EXACT problem with the build with other developers strikes
me as a very interesting. I can imagine many build environments to benefit
from such. Any failed build (in automation) can be handed to you as a
chocolate on a platter.

------
ksec
Since people continue to post about docker without much news or comment on
usage. Here is a real thing being used to build Firefox.

